# unable to send PTE Score to Immigration



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello All,

I have appeared for PTe exam in December 2015. But I did not send my score to Immigartion. Now, the option of sending PTE score is not there as PTE test is valid for 24months. DIBP considers PTE score for 36 months. 
Anyone can suggest what can be done.
I have already talked to PTE people and they said they cannot send report now as scores are invalid now.

Much Thanks!
Jasmine


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OBEROIJAS said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have appeared for PTe exam in December 2015. But I did not send my score to Immigartion. Now, the option of sending PTE score is not there as PTE test is valid for 24months. DIBP considers PTE score for 36 months.
> Anyone can suggest what can be done.
> ...


You would be taking a very big risk in using that score
It all depends on the CO, whether to accept the score or not as it it cannot be verified 
The chances of rejection are extremely high
If I were in your shoes, I would take the test again

Cheers


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> OBEROIJAS said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Actually, I appeared Again in 2017, and that score has been sent to DIBP. But in my Eoi and details while lodging visa, old pte exam details have been mentioned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OBEROIJAS said:


> Actually, I appeared Again in 2017, and that score has been sent to DIBP. But in my Eoi and details while lodging visa, old pte exam details have been mentioned.


Have you already been invited based on the old score ?

Have you submitted your pr application based on that invite?

Cheers


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Are they the same category i.e. PTE 65? I'm asking that because as long as the score you claim in EOI and the evidence you provide to DIBP are matched, then you are OK, regardless of the test date of your exam. For example, if you provide them a PTE scores of L65/R66/W67/S68 that you obtained 2 years ago and you recently have L75/R65/W65/S65, and submit that to them, then you are OK.


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> OBEROIJAS said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I appeared Again in 2017, and that score has been sent to DIBP. But in my Eoi and details while lodging visa, old pte exam details have been mentioned.
> ...


Yes and yes. 

I have been invited and I have paid the fees as well


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

I have been invited and I have paid the fees as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OBEROIJAS said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> I have been invited and I have paid the fees as well


What was the date of invite ?
What was the PTE old score points ?

When did you appear for Pte


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What was the date of invite ?
> What was the PTE old score points ?
> 
> When did you appear for Pte


Date of invite was Dec, 2017.
Old pte score was 65,68,72,78 on December 2015,
New pte score 90,90,82,84 on November 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OBEROIJAS said:


> Date of invite was Dec, 2017.
> Old pte score was 65,68,72,78 on December 2015,
> New pte score 90,90,82,84 on November 2017


If I were in your shoes, I would File a Form 1023 giving the new PTEA score and reference number

As the later score is better then the earlier score and the date is also prior to the invite date, you should be good

Final decision is yours 


Cheers


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

Sir are you sure, we can use form 1023 to update our PTE scores


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OBEROIJAS said:


> Sir are you sure, we can use form 1023 to update our PTE scores
> 
> Why you have not updated the EOI, with the new PTEA Reference number once you got it, was the first cardinal mistake you made
> 
> ...


----------



## OBEROIJAS (Feb 22, 2018)

Actually, we lodged EOI in July, and PTE score got updated in Novem,ber, and got invite in DEcember with old PTE score only.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

For how long PTE scores valid to the department ??

Means I sent scores to Immigration SA department on 30-june-2017, If i apply now for SA nomination will they able to verify scores ?? 

Because now I tried again to send them scores again but error occurred... Need expert remarks on it Thanks.


----------

